# Colorado Breeders



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

I am new! I am going to read through the helpful topics about what to look for in a good and responsible breeder, but I wanted to post a few kennels here in Colorado that I've been keeping my eye on for awhile. I'll list them from first choice and so on. I didn't know if maybe anyone had experience with these specific kennels or heard anything about them.
thanks!


#1: Crystal Creek GSD: Colorado German Shepherds Crystal Creek Shepherds Denver Colorado German Shepherd Breeder, puppies, Canidae Pet Food. and Pet Products and Supplements

#2 Rocky Mountain GSD: German Shepherd breeder in Colorado

#3: Littleton GSD: Littleton German Shepherds of Colorado Home

If anyone has experience about buying GSDs in Colorado would love to hear it! I have a GSD mix right now that I adopted from a rescue 5 years ago. I've been wanting a full blooded one for over a year now and finally have the time!
thanks for all the input you can give me


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey! welcome! i'm originally from C. Springs. i'm no expert but to me those breeders look like showlines. As i said i'm no expert and can hope someone with more knowledge chimes in. I cant read a pedigree to save my life and i've only recently begun learning what to look for in terms of what i want in my next pup. What do you want to do with your GSD? that would better help us to help you.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

What type of GSD are you thinking of getting Show or Work? I just recently bought last June a pup and can help point you in the right direction. I went and checked out the first 2 kennels in your list and can give you some feedback if you want. The third I think is a recent addition to the area or has a new website and did not know of them when I was looking.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks so much for the quick responses!

definitely not show. I would like to do fun things on the side like agility training or avalanche rescue training just as a hobby..but they'd be working dogs.
It's wonderful you've been to these places szariksdad! that would be such a great help that you know the area and can give me tips.

don't worry KZoppa, i can't read a pedigree to save my life either!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> thanks so much for the quick responses!
> 
> definitely not show. I would like to do fun things on the side like agility training or avalanche rescue training just as a hobby..but they'd be working dogs.
> It's wonderful you've been to these places szariksdad! that would be such a great help that you know the area and can give me tips.
> ...


 
if thats what you're interested in doing, i would suggest you look into working lines instead of showlines. Working lines tend to have more desire to please therefore making those activities easier and more enjoyable. Sadly, i'm also not a fan of showlines personally but i've not had good experiences with showlines so i guess i'm biased. lol. there are several breeders on this site that can give you some pretty darn good advice. Most everyone on this site has a working line preference or a showline preference but the majority have working line GSDs. I would suggest starting a thread on your desires in the dog and what you would like to participae in (possibly) and see whats recommended based on your desires for a future dog. an example is for me i want a pup who shows an early desire to please and focus on me as the handler early on.


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

As with so many of these posts they quickly polarize between the show line and the working line. Are you familiar with the differences between show and work? 

The word "show" seems to turn some people off, as if these dogs are all soft, do nothing, can't complete tasks, etc. Nothing could be further from the truth. A German Shepherd is a working breed, and an SL dog will work, and work, and work. I am familiar with two of the kennels on your list, one of which has top Seiger import SL dogs and the kennel does a lot of Schutzhund work -tracking, obedience and protection. These dogs perform. An SL can do any of the things you mentioned well. The other kennel with WL dogs I'm less familiar with, but have seen their dogs at my schutzhund club. If you would like to know of some other good kennels in the area send me a PM. You really have to visit a few breeders before you get a feel for who is really doing things the right way and who is getting by.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i keep hoping those with more knowledge will chime in. The breeders on the board can help you out immensely. A very well bred showline can do what you're interested in but as i said, i've had unpleasant experiences with showlines and i much prefer the look and solidity of working lines. My working lines have been more fun than my showlines. lol.


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> i keep hoping those with more knowledge will chime in. The breeders on the board can help you out immensely. A very well bred showline can do what you're interested in but as i said, i've had unpleasant experiences with showlines and i much prefer the look and solidity of working lines. My working lines have been more fun than my showlines. lol.


 What were your unpleasant experiences? What does more fun mean? 

WL does not automatically mean a dog is solid. It might be, or it might not. One of the breeders' dogs in question, look like over angled American show dogs with weak color, or maybe a WL/American SL cross. Certainly no WL type dog I've seen. Point being select good parents, select the right puppy and it will perform. I've worked SL, WL, Mals, and Dutch they all do very well. Subtle differences acknowledged. I too like the look of a dark face WL thats well muscled and well proportioned, what's not to like. 

I think a lot of SL owners in general, won't train as much as WL owners, sometimes its a different demographic. Therefore you could meet an top line SL on the street that's hyper or lacks courage or obedience, but it's probably lacking parts of it's development because the owner doesn't care. Whereas the WL owner in general bought the pup knowing it was going to be well trained for a specific task or tasks. Way too easy to generalize that poor finish is because it has SL looks. I've proven it over and over in top black and red German show line dogs. They will do whatever you train them to.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dr. Teeth said:


> What were your unpleasant experiences? What does more fun mean?
> 
> WL does not automatically mean a dog is solid. It might be, or it might not. One of the breeders' dogs in question, look like over angled American show dogs with weak color, or maybe a WL/American SL cross. Certainly no WL type dog I've seen. Point being select good parents, select the right puppy and it will perform. I've worked SL, WL, Mals, and Dutch they all do very well. Subtle differences acknowledged. I too like the look of a dark face WL thats well muscled and well proportioned, what's not to like.
> 
> I think a lot of SL owners in general, won't train as much as WL owners, sometimes its a different demographic. Therefore you could meet an top line SL on the street that's hyper or lacks courage or obedience, but it's probably lacking parts of it's development because the owner doesn't care. Whereas the WL owner in general bought the pup knowing it was going to be well trained for a specific task or tasks. Way too easy to generalize that poor finish is because it has SL looks. I've proven it over and over in top black and red German show line dogs. They will do whatever you train them to.


 
my unpleasant experiences include a dog who would run and hide when the doorbell rang. My experiences with showlines have been those badly bred, poor nerved, chicken dogs who were basically a disgrace to GSDs and have completely turned me off of showlines. Showlines for me personally are too jittery. Least the ones i've been around. I prefer the more solid build of the working lines, their general attitude. I like the fact working lines actually want to work for me. I also prefer their coloring over showlines. I'm not a huge fan of that black and tan saddle. I'll stick with my sables and solids thanks. Dont get me wrong, the patterned dogs are beautiful but not my cup of tea. You've had good experiences, yay you. I havent. I'll stick with my preferences and you stick with yours. i've also stated that i personally dont care for showlines, regardless of whether they can do the job or not. Working lines for me actually are solid enough to handle whatever i can throw at them while to me show lines are fragile. again, personal opinions and experiences. speaking from what i've learned, GERMAN showlines can often perform as requested of them but not always. American showlines.... no thank you at all. Working lines all the way for me.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

If you are wanting to work more with the dog. Out of the 3 you can think about Rocky Mountain GSD, she at one time did work her dogs in Sch. but no more the last time I talked to her. Some of her dogs are beautiful and do have the potential but they are more of West German Show line. If you want to get a true working dog line send me a pm and I can point you to the names of a couple of kennels in the area that focus on more the working line including old ddr line dogs.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr. Teeth said:


> As with so many of these posts they quickly polarize between the show line and the working line. Are you familiar with the differences between show and work?
> 
> The word "show" seems to turn some people off, as if these dogs are all soft, do nothing, can't complete tasks, etc. Nothing could be further from the truth. A German Shepherd is a working breed, and an SL dog will work, and work, and work. I am familiar with two of the kennels on your list, one of which has top Seiger import SL dogs and the kennel does a lot of Schutzhund work -tracking, obedience and protection. These dogs perform. An SL can do any of the things you mentioned well. The other kennel with WL dogs I'm less familiar with, but have seen their dogs at my schutzhund club. If you would like to know of some other good kennels in the area send me a PM. You really have to visit a few breeders before you get a feel for who is really doing things the right way and who is getting by.


when I think of "Show" I think of a dog that would represent the breed to a "T"...so I would personally think that SL dogs would be great at all the outdoor stuff i love to do. But I really don't know the difference between the two. Ill send you a PM thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There are some significant differences in personality between the different types of GSD. The only way to truly get a grasp of what those differences are, and therefore which might be the best fit for you, is to get out and meet and interact with dogs of the different types. The more dogs the better. If you can meet lots of working lines and lots of show lines, before long the general differences between the types will become pretty clear. Much moreso than anyone can relate on the internet.

Since you say you don't know the differences, this is the best place to start. Only once you get a feel for those can you determine which is the best fit for you, and from there find a good breeder of that type. Visiting local training clubs or events is the best place to start as these will typically have representatives of different types for you to meet.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are very very distinct differences in how the two types perform and train. In european lines, the majority of dogs born are the showline type, and yes, when you look at pedigrees, you will see that the pedigree of a European SL dog is full of Schutzhund titles.

The difference is that very few owners actually title this type of dog as a fun hobby. Very few do "real" work - yes, a few here and there...but people who find training fun and want to do sport as a hobby (or SAR) learn quickly that it is much easier to do this with a working line dog. The toy and food drive are going to be higher and the dog can be trained in a much more correct performance style. Most showline breeders are happy with that 70-70-80 to title....most people with working lines expect and score better....yes, there are always exceptions in every thing. But if you want to do SAR, or agility, look for a balanced working line dog, who will enjoy the training.

Just my opinon....

Lee


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

I wanted to thank you all!!!!

This is the first dog forum I've been on and you guys are wonderful! I think ill be hanging around here for quite some time.
With your guidance and input I have decided I am mostly Considering a Working Lined dog. Most companion dogs are a mix of the two-but the people I am mostly working with now (though I am visiting a few other places) Have such gorgeous czech working lined dogs and they are in activities I would like to do. They have a nice straight back and wider shoulders than some of the show pups I was looking at before. I am going to see a puppy this weekend. Are youtube links allowed here? If so I can post a video for your opinions. The woman that owns him teaches Schutzhund and Agility training. She Can get me started with SAR training 

Thanks for the help everyone! I am always still looking as nothing is set in stone so if you guys still have anything more to say you can post here or PM me. thanks!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a Czech line German Shepherd that was bought from a Colorado breeder. I don't regret him one bit but I do regret who I went to if that makes sense. 

-E


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

TitonsDad said:


> I have a Czech line German Shepherd that was bought from a Colorado breeder. I don't regret him one bit but I do regret who I went to if that makes sense.
> 
> -E


yeah  I read that thread last week. At least you got (and potentially saved) a wonderful dog out of it!


----------



## lisasroughdrafts (Jan 7, 2012)

*Crystal Creek Shepherds*

I realize you have probably already made your decision, but I have had a great experience with Crystal Creek German Shepherds. I bought my first GSD from Jon and she was my best friend, protector, and a beautiful conformation quality shepherd. I was not interested in showing at the time I bought her, but have since taken an interest. Don't let people tell you that 'Show' quality shepherds are inferior. They are not. They are loyal, loving, intelligent, and protective. 

My second and third GSDs are also Crystal Creek dogs. They each have their own unique abilities. Mira just received her Herding Instinct certificate and Kahlan is getting started in the show ring. I hope to finish her and do some protection training with her. 'Show' dogs should not be skitiish, fragile, etc. They must have sound temperments in order to compete. A dog who completes their A.K.C. Conformation "a.k.a. show" championship represents a dog that is correct in structure, movement, of sound temperment, and adheres to the German Shepherd Dog standard outlined by the A.K.C.

Crystal Creek Shepherds stands by their dogs and won't leave you out in the cold if you have questions on nutrition, training, or health. Make sure when you are choosing a GSD that your breeder guarantee their dogs against genetic defects for 2 years and guarantee an OFA (a test for hip displaysia and elbow problems) pass at 2 years. Make sure they are a signer of the German Shepherd Breeder Code of Ethics. Also, Make sure the parents are OFA'd. This shows that the breeder is concerned about the health of their dogs and pups. Finally, make sure in their contract that they insist that the dog be returned to them if the user must give them up. This shows that they do not want their dogs to end up in shelters or being passed from person to person.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think that maybe what is being represented as expected from an AKC champion is very general. I am sure their are AKC champions that have the attributes that the title is supposed to designate, I am positive there are many that do not. You just have to see for yourself.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just wanted to chime in and state that West German Show Lines are just as capable as working lines when it comes to sport and outdoor adventures. Don't automatically rule them out based on a perceived notion of what show lines are. Angus is show lines and he has demonstrated amazing nosework, a strong protective drive (saved my butt before) and extreme intelligence. Freyja (Czech and DDR) definitely has a much higher drive and tons more energy but that doesn't mean that Angus is somehow unable to do the same things she can.


----------



## lisasroughdrafts (Jan 7, 2012)

*What I've seen of the A.K.C. Standard in the show ring*



cliffson1 said:


> I think that maybe what is being represented as expected from an AKC champion is very general. I am sure their are AKC champions that have the attributes that the title is supposed to designate, I am positive there are many that do not. You just have to see for yourself.


No. I think that description is pretty specific. If a dog is shy, skittish, won't stand for examination, won't approach a stranger "judge" in a friendly manner, they will never be a champion. If they cannot show the gait which is specific to the breed, they will never be a champion. And if they are not put together correctly, they won't be able to show the gait. While some people might not like the angulation of the "specialty" GSD that competes well in GSD specific shows, the ones that you see in the show ring are OFA'd (tested for no hip dysplacia/normal elbows) or if they are younger than 2 years of age, they have most likely had a preliminary OFA/elbow check to make sure there is no evidence they will develop this genetic defect. There are also less angulated GSDs that are more likely to do well in the All-Breed A.K.C. shows. Whether you like the angulation or not, their un-mistakable movement shows their correct structure and that easy gait that could work all day.

Also, just because a dog is a champion show dog, does not mean they cannot work at other tasks. It is simply an impressive mark of distinction. My first GSD was a long coat and could not compete in the show ring. However, she had beautiful conformation. Yet was very protective and worked very well. She was american bred and had a strong prey/herding/work drive. I cannot compare her with European imports, however, because I am not familiar with these lines. But she was more than enough for me as a pet handler.

I can say there are many champions that do meet the standard, because I've seen them first hand.


----------



## lisasroughdrafts (Jan 7, 2012)

*I agree.*



Caitydid255 said:


> I just wanted to chime in and state that West German Show Lines are just as capable as working lines when it comes to sport and outdoor adventures. Don't automatically rule them out based on a perceived notion of what show lines are. Angus is show lines and he has demonstrated amazing nosework, a strong protective drive (saved my butt before) and extreme intelligence. Freyja (Czech and DDR) definitely has a much higher drive and tons more energy but that doesn't mean that Angus is somehow unable to do the same things she can.


While I am not familiar with West German Show Lines, I would agree when it comes to American Show Lines. A lot depends on the personality of the parents, which often times translates into personality of the progeney


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@ Lisasroughdrafts....Thanks for the information.....I went to the Boardwalk Kennel Show, (AKC) two of the past four years. I saw some pretty dogs!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

those breeders don't have any like overwhelming red flags that I can see, but I did notice that most of them do not have titles. Not that this is a super big deal, I have just come accustomed to breeders that really take pride in their dogs. The breeder I got my gsd from had some serious titles on EVERY one of her dogs. She works with them on a daily basis, it is actually really cool to see her in action!

I wish you luck on your finding a pup. 
Also, if I were you, I would go for working lines, they are always willing to please.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, cause only working lines are willing to please.


----------



## lisasroughdrafts (Jan 7, 2012)

*Titled and Such.*



juliejujubean said:


> those breeders don't have any like overwhelming red flags that I can see, but I did notice that most of them do not have titles. Not that this is a super big deal, I have just come accustomed to breeders that really take pride in their dogs. The breeder I got my gsd from had some serious titles on EVERY one of her dogs. She works with them on a daily basis, it is actually really cool to see her in action!
> 
> I wish you luck on your finding a pup.
> Also, if I were you, I would go for working lines, they are always willing to please.


With Crystal Creek, while most of the dogs are non-titled, they are from impressive pedigrees. Keyla's brother is Marquis' Stealing the Show Champion Marquis' Stealing the Show. Sampson, his former stud, was also out of Marquis' of Paul Johnson fame. Paul Johnson was named Breeder of the Year by the German Shepherd Dog Club of America, a few years back. So the the quality of dog in his breeding program do have impressive pedigrees. Crystal Creek's Ronin, his current stud, is the son of a champion. Jon works a regular 40 hour week job and has a passion for the breed. It takes a lot of time and money to run dogs around to competitions as I am discovering. 

I myself am trying to title my Crystal Creek dogs that I co-own with Jon, but that's my thing.


----------



## lisasroughdrafts (Jan 7, 2012)

@Cliffson1 Is that in New Jersey? It looks like near Cape May from my google search. I live out in Colorado, but have visited that area.


----------



## lisasroughdrafts (Jan 7, 2012)

*Should you get a "Working Line" shepherd?*



juliejujubean said:


> those breeders don't have any like overwhelming red flags that I can see, but I did notice that most of them do not have titles. Not that this is a super big deal, I have just come accustomed to breeders that really take pride in their dogs. The breeder I got my gsd from had some serious titles on EVERY one of her dogs. She works with them on a daily basis, it is actually really cool to see her in action!
> 
> I wish you luck on your finding a pup.
> Also, if I were you, I would go for working lines, they are always willing to please.


A Question I have for those of you who are reccomending working lines. Was a working line your first GSD? Was your intention to "work" with the dog. I have heard they are more intense than their American counterparts. For someone who is simply wanting a pet, would you recommend a working line? I find many people "think" they want working lines, but really want a dog they can take to the group training lessons at Petsmart and think that it will magically turn into a Lab. Or that individuals have "plans" to work with their dog, but then find that they do not have time. Will a working line shepherd be content in a home like this?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@ Lisaroughdrafts.....Yes I live in Cape May County. Know most of the lines from this area like Barbara Amidon's stock. I like to go toBoardwalk to see where the breed is, as I left the American show ring many many years ago.


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

Whats your opinion on vom Gieske in colorado? 
Her website isnt updated though.
Kennel Dogs Schutzhund Home protection SAR Police Dogs Mondio French Ring


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You should check out www.kriegerhund.com I know Jamie and she will not do you wrong. She is located in Colorado and works her dogs and she is also an ACO for over 11 years. She rescues dogs too. I don't know if she has anything, but she can help you out on your search if she doesn't. She has working lines.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

lisasroughdrafts said:


> I realize you have probably already made your decision, but I have had a great experience with Crystal Creek German Shepherds. I bought my first GSD from Jon and she was my best friend, protector, and a beautiful conformation quality shepherd. I was not interested in showing at the time I bought her, but have since taken an interest. Don't let people tell you that 'Show' quality shepherds are inferior. They are not. They are loyal, loving, intelligent, and protective.
> 
> My second and third GSDs are also Crystal Creek dogs. They each have their own unique abilities. Mira just received her Herding Instinct certificate and Kahlan is getting started in the show ring. I hope to finish her and do some protection training with her. 'Show' dogs should not be skitiish, fragile, etc. They must have sound temperments in order to compete. A dog who completes their A.K.C. Conformation "a.k.a. show" championship represents a dog that is correct in structure, movement, of sound temperment, and adheres to the German Shepherd Dog standard outlined by the A.K.C.
> 
> Crystal Creek Shepherds stands by their dogs and won't leave you out in the cold if you have questions on nutrition, training, or health. Make sure when you are choosing a GSD that your breeder guarantee their dogs against genetic defects for 2 years and guarantee an OFA (a test for hip displaysia and elbow problems) pass at 2 years. Make sure they are a signer of the German Shepherd Breeder Code of Ethics. Also, Make sure the parents are OFA'd. This shows that the breeder is concerned about the health of their dogs and pups. Finally, make sure in their contract that they insist that the dog be returned to them if the user must give them up. This shows that they do not want their dogs to end up in shelters or being passed from person to person.


oh wow!
i forgot about this thread lol, how weird.
i have actually personally talked with many people in the city who have a dog from crystal creek and they are very VERY happy with their's. Their dogs just weren't for me.
I ended up getting Samson last april from gieske working dogs north of boulder. i am very happy with him!

colorado is full of great breeders for all types


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I visited 2 of these breeders and would be happy to offer my experience. I'm not sure of the rules on this site, but you may need to private message me for it.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

just for the record Dakotasmom if its positive you can post it on the thread if its negative against a breeder (breeder bashing) it has to go to private messages.


----------

